# Shimano shoe sizing XC9 or XC7 help



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Looking to get some new shoes for XC racing and gravel. Probably going to go with the XC9.
Wondering if I should get a 46, 46.5, 47? 
According to their conversions I should be a 47

I wear a size 12 in regular shoes most of the time 

Can anyone tell me about Shimano's sizing lately? 

I have an old pair of Shimano M088 that are size 47 and too big.
I have 4 pairs of mtb and road Giro shoes all size 46 and 45.5 is too small
I have an older pair of Specialized road that are 45 and fit perfect
I have this years S-works road and they are 45.5

Thanks


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been using strictly Shimano for the past few years. The sizing is quite consistent from model to model in my experience. Also, the sizing is spot on this Shimano size chart on the models I have used.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, I will go with a 47 then and hopefully it fits better than their old 47


----------

